

Disney pays $350M for children's site plus more if growth goals are met - Alex3917
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/02/business/02disney.html?_r=1&oref=slogin

======
Alex3917
Expect to see 300 million dollars worth of penguin banner ads in the second
half of next year.

